# Todays RFUK Meeting.



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Just to say a BIG thankyou to everyone who didn't bother to turn up to the meeting today!

I went along to the venue with my wife & kids, sat there for an hour & a half, awaiting all those people who thought this was 'such a good idea' and guess what..................................


*NOBODY BOTHERED TO SHOW UP!!!*

I'm just glad I didn't have to put too much effort into organising a place for everyone to go to and even happier that I didn't arrange for a meet in a place that cost money!

Next time, I'll know not to bother! Complete waste of an afternoon that I could've been at the beach with the kids, or just watching paint dry or the grass grow!! Would've been more productive!

So, next time someone thinks something's a good idea, count me out.

Chris.


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Chris, I am really sorry that everyone let you down. Especially as they all voted on the area and therefore pretty much excluded those of us who would have bothered to turn up.


----------



## thewifestolemyaccount (Mar 24, 2008)

Remind me why we don't get any shows up here? Sorry you had your time wasted Chris.


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

TY for your kind replies guys. Next time I'll make the journey up to yours where at least people DO turn up! Part of the reason that we didn't come up for the BBQ was because of this meeting that everyone said was such a great idea!

:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## zenasam (Nov 18, 2007)

i cant believe after all the fuss they made no one turned up that is disgusting x


----------



## thewifestolemyaccount (Mar 24, 2008)

So. How long before anyone grows enough balls to come on and apologise for wasting Chris' time?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I couldnt make it as my BF took seriously ill.. so despite the fact i wanted to be there i couldnt for 2 reasons...

1. he is the only one out the 5 of us that drives and we were coming from as far as bride of weird and glasgow
2. I couldnt leave him in the state he was in so unwell

As he was meant to bring myself and elle and buddy and her man none of us could come.

We live about an hours drive away so the other three couldnbt even get by public transport ....

he has an emergency appointment with a review team at neurology department on tuesday.. and althoug i REALLY wanted to come I had to put scott before the meet up....

so im really sorry but there was nothing i could do as none of the rest of us can drive


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I wasn't able to go due to the location. I don't drive, and was supposed to be getting a lift. But due to the "liftman" being seriously ill today a few of us weegies were not able to attend. I took the day off work aswell... I REALLY wanted to go, but it was the location that stopped many people methinks.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> I wasn't able to go due to the location. I don't drive, and was supposed to be getting a lift. But due to the "liftman" being seriously ill today a few of us weegies were not able to attend. I took the day off work aswell... I REALLY wanted to go, but it was the location that stopped many people methinks.


 
Ive Pmed an appology to herptman..

without scott being able to drive it meant SIX of us.. including my oldest daughter didnt make it..

if hed been ok wed all have been there... ( the zafira fits 7)



however i have no idea what happened to the rest of the forumites today... sorry again


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

sparkle said:


> Ive Pmed an appology to herptman..
> 
> without scott being able to drive it meant SIX of us.. including my oldest daughter didnt make it..
> 
> ...


It's not his fault. Hes REALLY not well.

I am confused as to why everyone else who voted didn't turn up? There were so many people involved.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I know but i really meant to say on the thread that we were not going to make it before i left for scotts house today and i forgot in the panic..

anyways... it doesnt explain the other no shows i guess


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

At least I didn't have to get up at 7am for work today. 

I'm shocked NOBODY turned up. Chris, did you have contact numbers incase people got lost or were running late?


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for the apologies guys, and I do understand. If someone's ill, that can't be helped, if a driver won't drive that can't either. But you guys were ALL coming from Glasgow area. What about everyone in Edinburgh? Livingston? etc.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

herpteman said:


> Thanks for the apologies guys, and I do understand. If someone's ill, that can't be helped, if a driver won't drive that can't either. But you guys were ALL coming from Glasgow area. What about everyone in Edinburgh? Livingston? etc.


 
yeah goodness knows about that...

we were coming from glasgow but collecting at bridge of weir first.. so a round trip of 1 1/2 hours to collect montage, then we were setting off from glasgow...

none of the rest of us bloomin drive... grrr... im so so sorry my wee girl was really looking forward to it too...


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh no no I was going to get the train to yours you silly woman LOL


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

It was a nice little pub with good food, and a childrens play area too. If everyone's interested, I'll organise another one for the near future, maybe nearer to Glasgow?

Chris.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

herpteman said:


> It was a nice little pub with good food, and a childrens play area too. If everyone's interested, I'll organise another one for the near future, maybe nearer to Glasgow?
> 
> Chris.


Oh yes please  You are guarenteed to have me and Lynn (and family) there LOL! That should be enough for you to cope with.


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey man i will publicly apologise again.............. I didnt have the car today as i was out at a party last night.

I was then text at 12.30 and told by the designated Driver......... cough * Linak * Cough......that he couldnt be arsed going cos he had the cold.

I had no time to re arrange plans.

So on behalf of me on the Edinburgh side........... I sincerely apologise.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

i wasn't included in the thread that i remember, so have no reason to apologize, but just want to say, if you re-arrange it, could it be abit further down south, say about Manchester or somewhere nearer to us southerners lol, if that had of happened, i know you deffinatly would not have been on your on mate!.


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

I also like sparkle and elle was amongst the glasgow guys that couldnt make it due to scott being unwell.

But i am So bloody angry that everyone that voted for that area that didnt go at least we have a really good reason but loads on here r from edin , fife ect 

Really not nice herpman again my appoliges would love to have been there xxx


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

Thats a horrible thing to turn up and no one else did I didnt say I would go because unfortunately my hubby works sunday nights and I dont drive and right now money is tight so he couldnt take time off but if there was one nearer here that I could get a bus to I would definately go


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

Me too Dracco i think a if it was closer i would have travelled public transport too xx


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

daz30347 said:


> i wasn't included in the thread that i remember, so have no reason to apologize, but just want to say, if you re-arrange it, could it be abit further down south, say about Manchester or somewhere nearer to us southerners lol, if that had of happened, i know you deffinatly would not have been on your on mate!.


Wouldn't be a Scottish meet if it were in Manchester. Plus, the 4 hours drive down south makes the hour or whatever between towns up here look like nothing 

Just to note, I wasn't going anyway. Just thought I'd comment on the above.


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

cant say i am all that surprised to be quite frank, i tried to get a meet on the go in march and including myself 3 people were there. as you are in livi i have no problems coming out that way for a few beers and talking crap :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

herpteman said:


> Just to say a BIG thankyou to everyone who didn't bother to turn up to the meeting today!
> 
> I went along to the venue with my wife & kids, sat there for an hour & a half, awaiting all those people who thought this was 'such a good idea' and guess what..................................
> 
> ...


i did the same last year.. massive bbq camp thing.
30-40 people were ment to be there.. 10 paid a bit towards it in advance, so i wasnt really out of pocket.. the only people that turned up were 2/3 locals that i nagged to get there.


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

herpteman said:


> Thanks for the apologies guys, and I do understand. If someone's ill, that can't be helped, if a driver won't drive that can't either. But you guys were ALL coming from Glasgow area. What about everyone in Edinburgh? Livingston? etc.


 
I've explained my position already, and it's just one of those things as far as I'm concerned. We're new attendees to this website and knew nothing of the politics underlying this whole thing, such as voting on location, and so on, I thought it was a random casual meeting.

I see similar trends in another group I am in, a bonsai club. We can go for months with no meeting, then a year of solid effort, then it disbands , then it's back on....this is just how it works out at the time

The internet has a lot to answer for, why should people make the effort to go to meet likeminded people to share information with when Lord Google exudes their knowledge so freely.

The best clubs start small, on the spur of the moment, and grow in fits and starts, two becomes three, and so on.

An unusal aspect of herpetology is that it is mostly a non-competitive interest, the biggest goal is keeping the animals alive and healthy, and that isn't a small challenge in itself. But people have no reason to seek out the explicit details of a particular thing in order to improve it....generally speaking, 'if it works leave it alone' tends to be the ethos. It's not without challenges though, such as breeding rare breeds, but as a self confessed posessor of a competitive streak (but mature enough not to let it spoil my life) if there was something which gave reward or recognition then perhaps people would generally feel more warm to the idea of meeting others, because then there are reasons to give out the pats on the back.

How many people enter their pets in the reptile section of local pet shows ? If nobody enters any animals then I'm going to start getting my daughter to do that, because she'll win every one of them ! She'll be the first reptile owner to net over 10 first prizes in a year !. Maybe this is how to get people out of the woodwork though, if we annoyed enough people 
maybe they would like to bring out their prized reptiles to knock us off top spot and take it for themselves ?

Problem is, we're not supposed to be competitive too much these days.

Does anyone know if their are any acknowledged 'species standards' for veiled chameleons ?


----------

